# Brandon's 10g Vert for Thumbnails



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I went to Repticon and got some broms $4 a piece and Tillsandsias, the one in the middle was $3 and the two top ones were $1.25(I think).
I met up with 
Field/fielsieldnstream and he hooked me up with some peperomias, a begonia, a bunch of wondering jew lol, and he gave me a small springtail culture. I also bought some of Fields ABG and leaf litter
then I met up with Jason/itsott and he hooked me up with some cuttings as well...more wondering jew lol, some verigated peperromias, some vine I cant remember what he said it was XD, some type of fern, some ivy(didn't use), fittonia(didn't use).
two very awesome guys who made me very happy today 

so here is all that I wound up coming home with...and only pulled $25 from my wallet...









here is the ABG leaf litter and springs I got from Field


























here was the tank before....










and now the chaos begins 
the silicone pulled away from the bottom pane of glass cause I wasn't using my brain and didn't think just to remove the top glass.









-____________________-

then I go to Ace and they didn't have good silicone so I opted for epoxy...I called ahead of time and they said they had marine epoxy but nope I get there and there isn't any :/

the tear down...









testing the arrangement...looks good...what do you think?









arranging more plants...









now I will show you the plants the the full take shot for the finale.
need help to ID some scientific names and the broms....

this is my fav brom even tho idk it's name XD. been wanting one since I saw it months ago....I'm so happy I found it 









love this one..needs ID









this one I liked as well...this one and the one above had stolons so I just shoved the stolons into the background.









shoved into the background..









here is the Tills 
this one will grow upwards so I put it here and it will grow up towards the fan..Tills need lots of air movement in case ya didn't know. Needs ID.









this one is very colorful and shoots blue flowers...
I broke one of the leaves :'(









I think this one is different than the one above although it was in the same basket I think it was there by accident so I grabbed it hoping it's different than the other.









here is a close up of the the broms









begonia...given to me by Field/fieldnstream

















verigated peperomias? give to me by Jason/itsott
front of tank








back right corner









pilea creeping charlie...given by Field









wondering jew in the back right corner and a pepromia glabela on the right (Field)









another wondering jew (Jason)









a peperomia....ID? (Field) and umbrella plants to the right









2 types of ferns...one bought a Petsmart and the other given to me by Jason.
they looked droopy when they first went in last night








here they are today








here is that vine that I cant cant remember what it's called given to me by Jason it is sorta behind the till...










here is some FTS
















from the top...








here is a pic I just took and you can see that the ferns have straightened back up...









what do you think??? 

please rate my thread....thank you 
hopefully I'll get a pair of thumbnails soon


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

view and comment please


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey that turned out great!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

frogface said:


> Hey that turned out great!


thank you

got a question about film container sites and what to attach the suction cups to and where to put them...what color...what angle....
breed is gonna be most likely imitators or another thumbnail pair


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I 2nd the fact that it looks better. I think it looks more natural this way. I use black and white film canisters and have gotten more eggs in the black ones. The angle is around a 45 to 50 degrees. You can put some in the leaf litter but I get better results when they are on the glass. Don't know what the vine is though, sorry.

Good looking tank,
Alex


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

ExoticPocket said:


> I 2nd the fact that it looks better. I think it looks more natural this way. I use black and white film canisters and have gotten more eggs in the black ones. The angle is around a 45 to 50 degrees. You can put some in the leaf litter but I get better results when they are on the glass. Don't know what the vine is though, sorry.
> 
> Good looking tank,
> Alex


thanks for the compliments and the info 

what could I use to attach the suction cups to the canisters?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good. Drill a small hole on the canister. Then insert the tip of the suction cup in it. It's that easy.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Ulisesfrb said:


> Looking good. Drill a small hole on the canister. Then insert the tip of the suction cup in it. It's that easy.


Or you could buy them from joshsfrogs.com b/c they have them already have them with the suction cup and they are really cheap.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

ExoticPocket said:


> Or you could buy them from joshsfrogs.com b/c they have them already have them with the suction cup and they are really cheap.


I have the containers and i cn get the suction cups for like 3 bucks...what I'm doing is gonna be cheaper and I can have them no vs waiting


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh I didn't know that. So just drill a hole big enough for the tip of the suction cup.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

ExoticPocket said:


> Oh I didn't know that. So just drill a hole big enough for the tip of the suction cup.


Well I was meaning to hold the suction cup to the container.....
Some suction cups don't have the notches like to ones I just bought at the dollar store for $1.
They do have plastic hooks slid through then and I'm gonna cut the hook off and use it as a pin.

I'm guessing I need to sanitize these film containers eh?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

You could use a tiny bit of silicone and let it cure.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice plants but with all that color I hope you can still see your frogs once you get some


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> then I go to Ace and they didn't have good silicone so I opted for epoxy...I called ahead of time and they said they had marine epoxy but nope I get there and there isn't any :/


Ace has good silicone, you can get the singles in the store and it comes in black. I used it and the only problem was the length of time I had to let it sit to stop smelling. Took 2 weeks to be safe.

Ace® 50 Year 100% Silicone Sealant - 12 Pack - Pure Silicone Caulk - Ace Hardware


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

JakkBauer said:


> Nice plants but with all that color I hope you can still see your frogs once you get some
> 
> 
> Ace has good silicone, you can get the singles in the store and it comes in black. I used it and the only problem was the length of time I had to let it sit to stop smelling. Took 2 weeks to be safe.
> ...


I just went back by the old house and got my tube of black GEII
if that ACE silicone has microban or bioseal in it, it can mess with your eggs. 
I still used GEII for my background tho cause the frogs wont lay them on the background.

I didn't have to use any adhesive at all...
you can visit my build journal (link below) to see how's I made the canisters but the canisters have inserts in them for easy egg pulling.



btw here is an update with the film canisters....more info here in my build journal http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...rt-semi-n00b-viv-pic-heavy-15.html#post656948

























I put one up top in case I have one of those frogs who likes one way up top.









I'm gonna get some jungle pods for the floor of the viv instead of canisters

yes everyone I have a separate thread but this one is for to showcase the viv but the build journal is longer and goes more in depth.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Like I said the ACE is good. Read the link its 100% silicone appproved by USDA. Not like GEII. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

JakkBauer said:


> Like I said the ACE is good. Read the link its 100% silicone appproved by USDA. Not like GEII.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


cool I'll check it out
I just got one question...Does it come in black (Batman Begins reference lol)


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> cool I'll check it out
> I just got one question...Does it come in black (Batman Begins reference lol)


Crazy reference I wore my batman shirt to repticon I think, were you stalking me? 

Like I said... It comes in black.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks great, I love the broms you have in there!

The bright red/pink looks to be a fireball. Not sure on the rest since there are so many types of broms out there. I just got a dozen broms from Jason and they are all different types. 

Some of those plants are going to get quite large, so keep some scissors handy. 

I'd still recomend finding a pet store that carries aquarium silicon. Normally comes in clear or black.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

With those film canisters and blue light it looks like Starship Enterprise ready to blast off some plamsa cannons!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

JakkBauer said:


> With those film canisters and blue light it looks like Starship Enterprise ready to blast off some plamsa cannons!


lmfao
reminds me of this


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Or this...


----------



## TWA (Apr 3, 2011)

Love all the colors from the plants


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

thank you 
I wanted it to be very vibrant


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

here is the nigh time view with the LEDs from the fan


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

here is a slideshow I made


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking good bud. Hope you can talk the 'rents into letting you get some thumbs soon.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love the slide show! You have a lot of the same plants that I have. Maybe that's why I like it so much


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Looking good bud. Hope you can talk the 'rents into letting you get some thumbs soon.


lol I'm about broke now. working on getting my licence back. 
I'm finally free of my bond and my court case was dismissed.
Now to go find work if I have any luck lol....
I've been job hunting since Dec. 2009 and still haven't found anything.
I know what you're thinking well then why go ahead and build the viv...well I was facing the possibility of having to move back to Virginia so I was having yard sales and I got bored and just went ahead with it.
Plus I had no Idea when I was gonna have the chance to build one and I could't take all the supplies with me.

dude that begonia is already shooting another plant out lol.
so I'm about to have 3 begonias
Do i just snip off the branch from the mother plant or leave it attached?




frogface said:


> Love the slide show! You have a lot of the same plants that I have. Maybe that's why I like it so much


Thanks man that was the 3rd slideshow I made cause when I disconnected my phone from the comp all the pics in the slideshow vanished and I kept saving then I found out I had to publish the vid to the laptop XD

Yeah I like all the plants too....if it wasn't for Field and Jason I wouldn't have such a nice viv.
I still need some good IDs on the plants so I can make a plant list.

I can't wait till I get a lot of growth then tank 2 will begin from the clippings of this tank.


don't forget to rate my thread guys  Thanks


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

digging the viv very nice looking, will be a nice home for some froglets =]


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Nice  so your the reason there was no colorful broms left at repticon on sunday...lol 

I was there as well picked up 6 froglets and a breeder pair of cobalts


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

[Oh wow it looks amazing! I'm working on an 18x18x18 for my blues.....and yours gave me some great ideas.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

xsputnikx said:


> Nice  so your the reason there was no colorful broms left at repticon on sunday...lol
> 
> I was there as well picked up 6 froglets and a breeder pair of cobalts


haha yup that was me, I snagged all the good ones 
beware of that company whose name has Bay in it...they sell captive bred frogs.
I would only really trust Under the Canopy.

how much did that cobalt pair cost? if you don't mind me asking...
I don't think anyone should charge too much of a difference just cause they are a sexed pair.


----------



## onetank (Nov 2, 2011)

Great Job! Looks awsome


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

here is a small update...
and yes I had just misted and no it doesn't stay this wet for long.

got a bunch of begonias going on lol
1st begonia/motherplant








2nd begonia








3rd begonia








4th begonia









I'm thinking about leaving the 2nd begonia so i left it on the ground but with the 3rd&4th on I put them up away from the ground so they wont root into the ABG.
When they get bigger I will disconnect them from the mother plant and put them in some small pots and let them grow and use them for future builds.

this is my peperomia glabela(I'm pretty sure that's what this is) is getting bigger and one it get's big enough I plan on weaving it in and around all the broms and stuff on the background. I have it growing where it is so it won't root to the background and it will just keep getting longer.









I need an ID on this vine. it was given to me by Jason/itsott.
I pulled it away from the background before it could root to it so I know what I am dealing with and to see what it will look like before I put it in it's final place.









that vine above is the only plant still alive that Jason gave me besides the Ivy. I kept the ivy just laying on the floor and even it is going sour.
So, so far 2 peperomias and the new ferns have all died.
Maybe they might come back like i have seen them do in some vivs lol who knows.
All the plants I got from Field/fieldnstream seem to be doing just fine and they are thriving 

this brom I got is fanning out more than I thought it would lol. Hopefully the other 2 don't do this 









here is a full tank shot.










and here is a few showing how it dries so I don't get people bombarding me with replies saying it's too moist  the first ones were taken around 3pm.
These next ones just 30mins later and you can see it's already beginning to dry so yes it does dry off a good bit before lights out.
I keep getting people telling me I keep it too wet but it's not the case. They mostly see pics right after I mist 









here is a better look at the leaf of the vine I need to get an ID on

































another FTS












thanks for viewing


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

here is a good high quality vid of my viv.
Finally shows the moonlight look. It has a better blue hue to it with the naked eye but here it shows how it 
Only update to the viv is that i made a silicone seal for the top on the door to keep fruit flies from crawling out in the future.
If you want me to explain the process I will.
I show the seal @ at 3:50
I also put my grow out tank in the vid but ain't nothing too special in there tho but I wanted to included it.
I have a power compact fixture on it and some ghetto aluminum foil haha.

Audio is kinda loud lol so turn yo shizz down 
If you can handle it tho then crank it up 
I wonder if I am the only metalhead on here lol 






@ 4:40 I kinda zoom in on the sphagnum moss and it looks like it either is getting algae or it may be coming back to life. I was thinking it was just algae but this is the only piece of sphagnum that is turning green. It wasn't even fully exposed..I kinda dug it up a bit to get a shot of it.
Can this dried up sphagnum come back to life maybe if there is some spores or something in the bag?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is a small update on my viv.
As you can see the broms have lost their color a bit but the bottom one has went from maroon to green. I plan on getting some LED bulbs in the future and see if anything changes. Too broke right now haha.
I'm not happy with how the Ficus pumila is growing lol. It goes green and spreads then dies some then grows more and dies some lol so irritating.
As you can see the Tillandsia in the top right has been moved and it nearly died so I moved it under the fan and it is slowly getting better.
I need to find something to put there in like some kind of vine that will spread downward....any suggestions?
I have removed some plants from the viv and propagated some others and put them in a grow out tank that has a power compact fixture for lighting.

Here is a full tank shot of the viv:









One of my tillandsias is shooting a pup. 









Here is some shots from the grow out tank...

















Here is some pics of some plants individually.....

Peperomia Serpens:









Peperomia glabella:









Strawberry Begonia:










Wandering Jew and Strawberry Begonia:









This plant I have no idea what it is but I will have a better idea when it grows out. It was a long vine with a couple leaves then the vine started dying.
Also another Strawberry Begonia.








If anyone has any idea what is is let me know.

Thanks for viewing 
See ya around..


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Syngonium rayii is the vine i gave you.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

itsott said:


> Syngonium rayii is the vine i gave you.


Thanks Jason.
I like how it has velvet look to the leaves. I can't wait to see what it is gonna wind up looking like.
Thanks for giving it to me I appreciate it


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

That Pep glabella is actually Pep orba. And lots of those creepers are getting super leggy, if you cut them off right behind the leaves you can root them. You could probably cut the pilea into 10 pieces and have a nice clump, same with the pep scandens. And congrats on the till pup...never could get them to do that!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> That Pep glabella is actually Pep orba. And lots of those creepers are getting super leggy, if you cut them off right behind the leaves you can root them. You could probably cut the pilea into 10 pieces and have a nice clump, same with the pep scandens. And congrats on the till pup...never could get them to do that!


Well those are the IDs you gave me and idk what you mean by the scandens...do you mean the serpens is actually scandens?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

You are right...serpens not scandens (its late or maybe I'm just a moron). When I bought the serpens it was mislabelled as glabella, but the other one has always been orba...hope this clarifies. Seriously though, you could get nice mother plants going if you trimmed those creepers back and planted them in a clump.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> You are right...serpens not scandens (its late or maybe I'm just a moron). When I bought the serpens it was mislabelled as glabella, but the other one has always been orba...hope this clarifies. Seriously though, you could get nice mother plants going if you trimmed those creepers back and planted them in a clump.


I need to get more peat before I do that.
I think I mixed the the two peps and whatnot. I wish we could go back and edit our posts....


----------

